# HELP!!!with weight gain!



## Odin (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey I was wondering if anyone had any tips for wieghtgaining?im 72.5kg at the monment but need to gain another 10kg to fight at the level I want to ,does anyone know any good diets or trainign tips that would be helpfull to me,please not though I do not want to be loaded with flab!!!


----------



## MJS (Jan 26, 2006)

You might find some helpful hints with these links:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/stella9.htm

http://www.skinnyguy.net/eating.html

This is a start.  In addition to the food, you will want to also include a weight lifting routine.

Mike


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> You might find some helpful hints with these links:
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/stella9.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks man,Ive already on a weight lifting routine infact,Ive been lifting weights for a year,im toned to perfection just want to put on some pounds inorder to fight.

cheers though I'll check them sites out.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 26, 2006)

Try the Library here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1109

Under "Fitness FAQS:" there are a few articles that will get you started


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 26, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> Hey I was wondering if anyone had any tips for wieghtgaining?im 72.5kg at the monment but need to gain another 10kg to fight at the level I want to ,does anyone know any good diets or trainign tips that would be helpfull to me,please not though I do not want to be loaded with flab!!!



Best bet?  Get a good nutritionist.  My husband always had problems with being underweight.  With a personal trainer who guided him in his weigh-training techniques he was putting on some weight but he made HUGE strides once he met with a sports nutritionist.

He went from struggling to stay at about 170'ish to a solid 190 within a very short time.  

One or two visits with a nutritionist doesn't cost all that much but will be worth it in the long term with goals achieved more efficiently, healthier eating habits and training with the proper fuels in your body.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 26, 2006)

Protein-fish, chicken, beef, lots of vegetables, some cheese, nuts, olive oil, and some fruit. Easy on the bread, rice, pasta, potatoes as they are heavy carbs.  Extra carbs go into fat.  Higher weight-less repetition, weight lifting, built up gradually.  Don't miss breakfast, most important.  My 2c TW


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 26, 2006)

Lose the white bread and eat nothing but whole grain goodness!!!!
Sean


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 26, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> Lose the white bread and eat nothing but whole grain goodness!!!!
> Sean


Yeah, that is what I did, look at me! :rofl:

All kidding aside, whole grain is good and doesn't give you a high glycemic load.

It seems to me, that if you want to put on weight without gaining fat, you are going to have to put on muscle mass.  That possibly means changing your workouts so they are productive in gaining mass, upping your protein intake and caloric intake.  You need to work on getting your body set up so that it is condusive to gaining muscle mass.  Also, drink plenty of water.

Here is a good place to chat with bodybuilders  http://forum.bodybuilding.com/


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 26, 2006)

Eat more.  Try to keep it clean for health purposes.  All suggestions above are solid, for the most part.

Lift hard and heavy.  Get plenty of rest.

Very vague, I know...but there was limited information...


----------



## Odin (Jan 27, 2006)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> Best bet? Get a good nutritionist. My husband always had problems with being underweight. With a personal trainer who guided him in his weigh-training techniques he was putting on some weight but he made HUGE strides once he met with a sports nutritionist.
> 
> He went from struggling to stay at about 170'ish to a solid 190 within a very short time.
> 
> One or two visits with a nutritionist doesn't cost all that much but will be worth it in the long term with goals achieved more efficiently, healthier eating habits and training with the proper fuels in your body.


 
that was a good idea I have a meeting with one on saturday morning.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 27, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> that was a good idea I have a meeting with one on saturday morning.


Glad I could be of service!

I know it worked wonders for my husband...I hope you get the same results.

One tip, make sure they know how hard you work out if you train a lot.  I had one nutritionist not fully understand the demands I was making of myself and had me on a near starvation diet!!!!  So make sure if they aren't actually a sports nutritionist used to dealing with atheletes, that they understand your full workout.


----------



## Odin (Jan 27, 2006)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> Glad I could be of service!
> 
> I know it worked wonders for my husband...I hope you get the same results.
> 
> One tip, make sure they know how hard you work out if you train a lot. I had one nutritionist not fully understand the demands I was making of myself and had me on a near starvation diet!!!! So make sure if they aren't actually a sports nutritionist used to dealing with atheletes, that they understand your full workout.


 
lol no worries I'll post on monday to let you know how it went.
have a good weekend till then!peace!


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jan 27, 2006)

Over-load principle with weight lifting!!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 6, 2006)

And?


----------

